# China Army soldiers in the ww2



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

China Army soldiers in the ww2.Can you recognize the guns?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Look funny with those German helmets....are you still using the same style or do you have new one?

Looks like Browning by the way...


----------



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

This is the helmet we using now.
The Geman helmets we used in the ww2.In the 1930s early ,Our govts had been set up military alliance with the German .So you could see that helmets.


----------



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Browning---Thx for your answer


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Anytime buddy, you're welcome!


----------



## muller (May 5, 2009)

The Irish Army wore German style helmets too, they couldn't get them from Germany because of the ban on German military exports, so Vickers in the UK made them! They changed to British helmets around '40.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Intresting.How many countries have used the German helmets including German style .I know the Chile is.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Finland did too I think...now I don't know.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, having allied soldiers wearing German style helmets seems like a fantastic way to get shot.

Nice diorama


----------

